# έχω μεράκι, έχω νταλγά



## Theseus (Sep 21, 2017)

The last two verses of this 1928 Rebetik song are for me impossible to translate:-

Μάγκας είμαι το δέχομαι
γιατί σε εσένα έρχομαι. (Why 'BECAUSE I come to you' rather than 'THAT'S WHY I come to you?)
*Σαν το κορόιδο σ’ τα ’φερνα* [because I was bringing you mockery]*
ενώ ’πρεπε να σ’ τα ’παιρνα*. [While I should have taken it away from you??]

Στα ζάρια τα *οικονόμαγα* 
*και τις εξάρες κόλναγα
και σ’ τα ’φερνα μωρή πουντρού
μα σ’ είχες τον σεβντά αλλού* [but you found respect elsewhere]

I confess I couldn't make any sense of these to stanzas, partly because some of the vocabulary in the last verse I could find nowhere. I would appreciate any help.
BTW: could a colleague tidy up the layout of this thread for me! A practical request.


----------



## Neikos (Sep 21, 2017)

Στα ζάρια τα οικονόμαγα : έβγαζε χρήματα παίζοντας ζάρια, μπαρμπούτι 

Κονομάω : https://el.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/κονομάω

Και τις εξάρες κόλναγα : είναι όρος από το μπαρμπούτι. Εννοεί ότι κολλούσε τα ζάρια μες στην παλάμη του πριν τα ρίξει, αντί να τα κουνάει (μπεγλεράει) καλά, για να αυξηθούν οι πιθανότητες να φέρει τη ζαριά που τον βολεύει. Επίσης, τσιμπάω τα ζάρια.

Και σ’ τα ’φερνα μωρή πουντρού : της έφερνε τα χρήματα που κέρδιζε στα ζάρια.
Πουντρού είναι η γυναίκα που βάζει πούδρα στο πρόσωπό της. Μάλλον ειρωνικός χαρακτηρισμός, ότι είναι γριά ή άσχημη και χρειάζεται την πούδρα για να κρύψει τις ατέλειες ή κάτι τέτοιο.

Μα εσύ είχες τον σεβντά αλλού : αυτήν είχε σεβντά για κάποιον άλλον άντρα 

Σαν το κορόιδο σ’ τα ’φερνα : της έδινε τα χρήματα που κέρδιζε από τα ζάρια σαν κορόιδο

Ενώ έπρεπε να σ’ τα ’παιρνα : ενώ κανονικά αυτός έπρεπε να την εκμεταλλεύεται και να της παίρνει τα δικά της χρήματα, όπως θα έκανε κάθε σωστός άντρας.


----------



## Themis (Sep 21, 2017)

[h=2]έχω μερακί, έχω νταλγά[/h]Σημειωτέον ότι έχουμε _μεράκι_. Αν το έχουμε με ρακί ή χωρίς ρακί είναι άλλο θέμα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2017)

...
Γαλλιστί «εκουμέ μερακί, νταλγκά ε σεβντά γκραν». Ρακή θα έχουμε τον άλλο μήνα φρέσ(ι)κη, στον αφρό των ημερών.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks particularly to Neikos for his detailed help. Perhaps I should note here that instead of μωρή πουντρού some versions have μωρή ναζού (mincing hussy) and for μα σ’ είχες τον σεβντά αλλού they have εσύ ’χεις άλλον γιαβουκλού (boyfriend, bloke, fiancé). I liked Themis's pun or note and ’Man's reference to Boris Vian's book. On Sarant's website το νερό της ζωής, EΦΗ at note 204 writes: Α, η βαρελάτη για κάποιον καιρό ρακή. Ευχαριστώ! Γιατί λέγανε τότες *ρακή φρέσικη* και κρασί παλιό όπως και λάδι καινούργιο και ξίδι παλιό.
I'll update my translation when I can, with all the help Neikos has given me.:)


----------



## Theseus (Sep 21, 2017)

A translation now:

I'm a cool dude, I accept it
Because I am coming to you;
Like a sucker, I was bringing you my winnings,
While I should have been sponging off you.

I was earning my winnings at dice
And the double six was sticking to my fingers.
But I was bringing my winnings to you, powder-puff babe,
But you had your desire elsewhere. 

Is this a reasonable rendering?


----------



## Earion (Sep 22, 2017)

Excellent!
By the way πουντρού may be a rare word, but as _lectio difficilior_ should be preferred.
Also, I know the word as νταλγκάς (with hard g) not *νταλγάς.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 22, 2017)

Θεγξ, ως πάντα, Εάριων.:)


----------



## Neikos (Sep 22, 2017)

Earion said:


> Also, I know the word as νταλγκάς (with hard g) not *νταλγάς.



Όντως, νταλγκάς και νταλκάς λέγεται και μάλλον πιο συνηθισμένο είναι το δεύτερο, αν και όχι στα μέρη μου, που μόνο νταλγκάς λέμε. Το "νταλγάς" πάντως δεν θυμάμαι να το έχω ξανασυναντήσει.

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...ca/triantafyllides/search.html?lq=νταλκάς&dq=

Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτό που έγραψα για την πουντρού πιο πάνω, δεν μου φαίνεται σωστό. Μάλλον την κοκέτα εννοεί, που πουδράρεται και βάφεται για να αρέσει στους άλλους. Κ η εναλλακτική εκδοχή με τη ναζού προς τα εκεί μας πάει νομίζω. 

Όσον αφορά τη ναζού πάντως, τις δέκα τελευταίες φορές τουλάχιστον που άκουσα κάποιον να χρησιμοποιεί τη λέξη, ήταν για να χαρακτηρίσει κάποια γυναίκα ναζί κ όχι ναζιάρα. Έχει αποκτήσει δυναμική αυτή η χρήση τα τελευταία χρόνια μου φαίνεται.

Θησέα, εκεί που λες "and the double six was sticking to my fingers", απλώς σημαίνει ότι έκλεβε στα ζάρια. 
Υπάρχει καμιά αντίστοιχη έκφραση στην αγγλική αργκό; Π.χ. set the dice, cog the dice ή κάτι τέτοιο; Τις εξάρες πάντως τις λένε boxcars σε ένα αντίστοιχο αμερικανικό παιχνίδι (craps).


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2017)

...
Set the dice and cut the *craps*
The die is cast, beware of traps


----------



## Theseus (Sep 22, 2017)

Sorry, I've been baby sitting all day and won't be able to answer most questions till tomorrow. Two quick ones: I don't understand what έκλεβε στα ζαριά actually means: setting or clogging mean little, because they are technical terms. 
Second, I know now that 'powder puff lady' has a totally different meaning. I wanted a good English equivalent for μωρή πουντρού. It has overtones to me of 'mutton dressed as lamb' but clearly there are better translations colleagues could offer.


----------



## SBE (Sep 23, 2017)

Κλέβω (στα ζάρια/ στα χαρτιά/ στο οποιοδήποτε παιχνίδι) = to cheat


----------



## Theseus (Sep 23, 2017)

A very late thanks, SBE! Just had to go out for an evening meal to set a quiz after a very long day.


----------



## Earion (Sep 23, 2017)

Theseus, here's a new challenge. It's time for you to discover Dimitris Poulikakos ;)






Πες μου βρε τρελή τι σου ’χω κάνει
και μου ’στειλες προψές τις πολιτσμάνοι;
Τους είπες με δυο λόγια πως σ’ τα παίρνω,
τα βράδια μεθυσμένος πως σε δέρνω.

Τι το ’θελα με σένανε τέτοιο αλισβερίσι;
Αν το ’ξερα τι κάργια ήσουν τώρα θα σ’ είχα αφήσει

Πρωί πρωί άνοιξα, βρε, την πόρτα,
δεν πρόκαμα να ανάψω ούτε τα φώτα,
και γκάπα γκάπα γκουπ και δώσ’ του γκάπα.
Αμάν, παιδιά, και μη βαράτε τζάμπα.

Τι το ’θελα με σένανε τέτοιο αλισβερίσι;
Αν το ’ξερα τι κάργια ήσουν τώρα θα σ’ είχα αφήσει

Δέκα χρόνια τώρα με παιδεύεις
τι άλλο θέλεις πες μου τι γυρεύεις;
Οι γούνες και η ρόδα δε σου φτάνει.
Να ζει κανείς με σένα ή να πεθάνει;

Τι το ’θελα με σένανε τέτοιο αλισβερίσι;
Αν το ’ξερα τι κάργια ήσουν τώρα θα σ’ είχα αφήσει


----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2017)

Earion said:


> Theseus, here's a new challenge. It's time for you to discover Dimitris Poulikakos ;)
> ...



Been there, done that, got the posts to prove it:



daeman said:


> *... *By the way, since we’re talking about moving, I think you’ll like this, Theseus, both the song and the lyrics, from the seminal Greek rock album _Μεταφοραί-Εκδρομαί: Ο Μήτσος_ by the one and only Mitsos in Greek rock, one of the founding fathers, the _γερό*κ*λυκος _(rock’s γερόλυκος, i.e. salty dog / Old salt), although this one is done tongue in cheek in old rembetiko style, down to the hiss and scratch of the old, heavy vinyl:
> 
> Πες μου, βρε τρελή, τι σου ’χω κάνει
> και μου ’στειλες προψές τσι πολιτσμάνοι
> ...



Πρωί πρωί άνοιξα, βρε, τα πόστα,
δεν πρόκαμα να ανάψω ούτε τα φώτα,
και γκάπα γκάπα γκουπ και δώσ’ του γκάπα.
Αμάν, παιδιά, και μη βαράτε τζάμπα. :twit:







Μεταφοραί-Εκδρομαί-Μετακομίσεις-Διανηματισμοί: Ο Δαεμάνος.


----------

